# JKD Seminar



## Tames D (Jul 26, 2015)

A big Thank You to Chris Kent and Cass Magda for putting on a great seminar yesterday. I had a great time and even met some new JKD friends.

Jeet Kune Do rocks!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey Tames D that is awesome.  The first time I ever saw Silat was at a Dan Inosanto seminar back in the early, early eighties.  It was at Michigan State University Dan was of course the headliner with Cass as his training partner.  Dan taught and then Cass taught.  I have to say that I am in debt to Cass for that moment in opening up my eyes to other possibilities!  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Tames D (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks Brian. Cass is very impressive. We worked the Kali sticks part of the seminar and he has a lot of good stuff. And a great guy. 
My JKD instructor was certified by Chris. It was good to see Chris in action.
Also worked a lot of trapping.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 26, 2015)

Brian,
Are you still in the Vegas area? I'd like to meet you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey Tames,

Yes I am anytime you are coming to town let me know and vice versa when I get over to California.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 27, 2015)

Tames D said:


> Jeet Kune Do rocks!!



Yes, yes it does. And in the short time I trained it I learned more than I ever thought possible about the martial arts I do (that were/are not JKD) and myself.


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 4, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes, yes it does. And in the short time I trained it I learned more than I ever thought possible about the martial arts I do (that were/are not JKD) and myself.




I hear you. I have never sat under a JKD instructor in person.
But I have read about everything published by Bruce, and read a great deal more written by a number of His Students.

Have countless vhs/DVDs of Dan Inosanto and others.

It (JKD) is/has directly affected my teaching methods, and my own sparing and fighting style.

I have ventured outside of my Tradition to learn a few unorthodox (to my art) boxing punches.

And I am far more receptive to learning learning from other arts than when I was young man. At the same time, because of JKD, I embrace my tradition with a stronger grip then ever.


----------

